# Five rules for men to Follow to a happy life



## Blake Bowden (Dec 8, 2009)

1. It's important to have a woman, who helps at home, who cooks from time to time, cleans up and has a job.

2. It's important to have a woman, who can make you Laugh. 

3.. It's important to have a woman, who you can trust and who doesn't lie to you. 

4.. It's important to have a woman, who is good in bed and who likes to be with you. 

5.. It's very, very important that these four women do not know each other.


----------



## Chris_Ryland (Dec 9, 2009)

Where do you find these types of women????  I can only seem to find the ones that are complainers and cost lots of money!!!!  Help please!!!!  LOL!!!

Actually, I have the best woman a man can get---she is all of those rolled into one.


----------



## Payne (Dec 9, 2009)

My Wife is the first 4 on that list. It's great to have woman that can put up with all my BS


----------

